# reefbrite i phone android app



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*sunbrite i phone android app*

hello i know it is a long shot

i bought a sunbrite fixture . Found out after i bought the light , the company went out of business and the app to control the light is no longer in the app store (itunes)

there is a android app or a iphone app

if you have it in your phone or your itunes account i will make it worth your while some how

let me know if you have the app please!!

thanks for looking

mike


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey mike. I have the iPhone app but it does not work on the iOS update. You will need something not upgraded. Send me a link on how to extract from iTunes and I'll get it over to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Found the android link. http://www.sunbritelighting.com/Sunbrite.apk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Too bad SB went to crap. I really liked the lighting system and was the best bang for the $$$ with all its features. 

I'm not tech savvy with iOS but have it on the iPad but will look into it as well to send you a copy. Could not get it working through Android (Galaxy S5) though.


----------



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*thanks*

hello i appericate all the help

habs said he would send it to me today

i found the app on the site for android ,i did get on my phone
the app wont open

so i hope the iphone app still works

if for some reason he cant or it does not work 
i will let you know

it is really refreshing to see people on this fourm help so willingly

thanks again

have a happy holidays


----------

